# Can you hot mop over sheet rock to waterproof shower pan



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I wasn't familiar with the hot mop thing, as I've never seen it done, so I looked it up, and went to you tube.

WOW... is there ever some bad info on some of those videos.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

B.D.R. said:


> I wasn't familiar with the hot mop thing, as I've never seen it done, so I looked it up, and went to you tube. WOW... is there ever some bad info on some of those videos.


Hop mopping has been done here for 40 years or more. I've never had a leak from a hot mopped shower.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I do want to mention my last two showers have been kerdi. But I would still be ok with a hot mop


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I'm not saying that the hot mop won"t work. It actually looks bullet proof, but messy.
I've torn out lead, and galvanized pans, but never seen a hot mop. 
It was some of the other instructional vids that scared me.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I think all showers should be pressure molded copper. Anything less is shear hackery...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

B.D.R. said:


> I'm not saying that the hot mop won"t work. It actually looks bullet proof, but messy. I've torn out lead, and galvanized pans, but never seen a hot mop. It was some of the other instructional vids that scared me.


Your correct, they are messy. The biggest issue is on an existing home it leaves the house smelling like tar for about three days. Back in the day we didn't have much of an alternative. This is just how they were all done back then. That's here in S. Cali anyways.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I think that copper would look pretty cool, but what is pressure molded?


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I've seen a lot of (old school) stuff torn out over the years, not because it failed , but because it was the wrong color, or outdated.
I can remember tearing stainless steel appliances out of a 60"s kitchen because it was old and outdated back in about 85
AND.. they payed 2 g's for a toilet


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

What's a Hot mop?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's an example


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxj8i7gpfPg


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's an example
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxj8i7gpfPg


I know what that Is ...What's it got to do with drywall? 

Wonder board should be used in the shower areas ..Right?:blink:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I know what that Is ...What's it got to do with drywall? Wonder board should be used in the shower areas ..Right?:blink:


Yes, but not behind a hot mop. All you need is backing. My point is what's behind it is irrelevant except for strength. So this is why we solid block behind it with wood.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I know what that Is ...What's it got to do with drywall?
> 
> Wonder board should be used in the shower areas ..Right?:blink:


Shluter says you can tile over drywall using Kerdi, I assume the theory being that no water actually gets behind their fabric. I'm guessing the thin set behind and on top of the fabric provides enough rigidity for the tile installation.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

B.D.R. said:


> I think that copper would look pretty cool, but what is pressure molded?


Its when you start with one thick piece of sheet copper and you hydraulically stamp it to form an entire shower pan and enclosure..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> Shluter says you can tile over drywall using Kerdi, I assume the theory being that no water actually gets behind their fabric. I'm guessing the thin set behind and on top of the fabric provides enough rigidity for the tile installation.


Exactly, if water gets behind it it doesn't matter what the material is, your demoing. Rather it's drywall or cement board.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

OP.............Pics please.

I've seen hot mopped pans on occasion here. Must have been one guy in the area doing it back in the day.

That video looks pretty good. I cant see anything wrong with that.


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

Harry5nn said:


> Homeowner was piece mealing the remodel. Previous guy quit, homeowenr has limited budget. Previous guy put sheet rock first with the hot mop to follow.


 Harry,
Never let anyone make their problem your problem. As soon as you touch it, it becomes your problem/liability. After all you are the professional.
Sheetrock in a shower is never a good idea. Unless this shower is a 150 12ft boards rip it out and start over with the proper materials for YOUR type of install.

Good luck.....


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I am not sure but I think that green board as an under-layment is still OK by code in Calif. I will have to check that out tonight.
> Andy.


Doesn't green board cause cancer in California??!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Pass the popcorn


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

flippinfool said:


> Harry,
> Never let anyone make their problem your problem. As soon as you touch it, it becomes your problem/liability. After all you are the professional.
> Sheetrock in a shower is never a good idea. Unless this shower is a 150 12ft boards rip it out and start over with the proper materials for YOUR type of install.
> 
> Good luck.....


Good advice. :thumbsup: Welcome back Flip


----------

